# classical composer that were menber of O.T.O ordo templis orientis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was Scriabin a menber? who else, why all this secrecy about O.T.O
Because it's full of loose canon john whiteside parson and is babalon system to summon demons?

David Myatt ex radical nazi, ex radical muslim, ex satanist was in it...
A lot of well know people were in it, who is there leader in 2018 it's a secret, why?

What do these guy have to hide? 

How come they use an hexagram instead of pentacle why, i ask satanist, so pentacle is bad for 14 year old black metal who think it's legit?


----------

